# Shorter Rides for Long Island.



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

There are many good bicycle clubs on Long Island.Very nice people. However the rides in any of the skill levels are a minimum of 40-50 miles and often go up to 70 miles. I never joined the clubs or participated in any of the rides as I just don't have enough time on my hands to spend 5 or 6 hours including rest stops every weekend bike riding. I have been riding alone, which I don't like,typically going 25-30 miles a trip. I was wondering if anyone else felt that way and would like to join me on my rides, or I can join your rides. I wouldn't mind going up to 35 miles. I average about 16 mph for my trips but might be able do do a little better if I had someone to ride with.


----------



## KSF666 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Sure always looking for new riding buddies*

I agree , sometimes I enjoy long rides but dont always have the time.My average ride is around 20-25 miles dont know where your from I live in East Islip I too usually ride alone so if ya wanna meet up PM me.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

geraldatwork said:


> There are many good bicycle clubs on Long Island.Very nice people. However the rides in any of the skill levels are a minimum of 40-50 miles and often go up to 70 miles. I never joined the clubs or participated in any of the rides as I just don't have enough time on my hands to spend 5 or 6 hours including rest stops every weekend bike riding. I have been riding alone, which I don't like,typically going 25-30 miles a trip. I was wondering if anyone else felt that way and would like to join me on my rides, or I can join your rides. I wouldn't mind going up to 35 miles. I average about 16 mph for my trips but might be able do do a little better if I had someone to ride with.


God, after a 3 week hiatus, 35 miles would feel like a double century !.

Actually, my small'ish group usually leaves from Bethpage library on weekends, it varies as to which day, 8:30AM is late, if it's hot, we've left as early as 7AM. Distances max at 45-50, but are sometimes shorter - 35 or so, mostly as no one has the time to go longer. I make it up by riding more frequently during the spring and summer. Your pace is about at the lower end, but we rarely hit anything as quick as 18avg. Right now our road rides are 20-30 max. but we're also mt. biking, and will be doing that mostly as it gets colder.

E-mail me direct and maybe we can hookup if the location is convenient.

SB


----------

